# Where the heck does a guy get Magnus broadheads?



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Ebay had a few at the time of this post. Lancaster Archery also had some listed as available for shipping tomorrow.


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

I'd rather NOT pay astronomical US shipping rates. I prefer keeping my money in Canada.


----------



## omoore (Apr 6, 2010)

Sorry, I just noticed you were in Canada.


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

I posted in the Canadian subforum for that very reason, lol!


----------



## Daver36 (Feb 2, 2018)

Bass pro last time I checked only had 100 grain. I got my 125 serazors off amazon.


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

Amazon is pretty much out of stock across the board. Unless I want to take a chance on Chinesium knockoffs.


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

UPDATE: Since I can't actually edit my own posts around here (kind of silly if you ask me, Admins) I found a Magnus dealer right in Edmonton!

Wyld Archery at the corner of 149st & YHT for the local yokels. Justin (I think that's his name) is a pretty good dude. He just picked up the line through his distributor, and is ordering some of EVERYTHING at the end of the week.

In the mean time, since I wanted the Black Hornet Serrazors RIGHT NOW, I put in an order to clear out Bass Pro Rocky View's inventory.


----------



## Bganz (Jul 18, 2020)

I was wondering where they all went... Too bad for you the employees didn’t find this one hiding though!


----------



## Grizz Axxemann (Sep 2, 2019)

No worries, man. I've got enough to hunt with this year, and as long as I don't lose any, the next couple of years!

Great score, btw. You might want to give them a touch up hone though. I think the trainee sharpened mine and the edges have a bit of a burr.


----------



## The Baron (Jul 19, 2020)

I can't find any either. That darn Ranch Fairy guy needs to delete his review and stop talking about the Magnus Black Hornets. LOL


----------

